# Nasty Elbow Hyperextension



## kenpo rusty (Aug 14, 2007)

Tonight I was working a basic hammerlock technique (Locked Wing - for any EPAK out there) and while being an uki, my elbow was hyperextended.

At least, I'm HOPING it's hyperextended. Anyway, when the technique was done, I tensed up while being torqued around, and felt/heard my elbow bubble/pop. It was numb for a minute or two, so I called time with my partner, and shook it out, stretched, etc.

About 2 hours later, I can barely move it. I have it bent, and can barely straighten it. I took motrin when I got home and got some food in me, and have been RICE-ing it for a while. Still, it hurts so bad, and when I press on the back side of my elbow, it's very tender and sore. Sorry, I don't know the anatomy of the elbow THAT well, so I can't be terribly specific.

Any tips on helping me get back to shape?

Thanks!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 14, 2007)

kenpo rusty said:


> Tonight I was working a basic hammerlock technique (Locked Wing - for any EPAK out there) and while being an uki, my elbow was hyperextended.
> 
> At least, I'm HOPING it's hyperextended. Anyway, when the technique was done, I tensed up while being torqued around, and felt/heard my elbow bubble/pop. It was numb for a minute or two, so I called time with my partner, and shook it out, stretched, etc.
> 
> ...



could have been dislocated. I would recommend going and getting an exam & xray as soon as possible because you may need to have it reduced correctly. That's my professional opinion.

Oh, & keep it in position of function (elbow at 90degree angle)


----------



## rutherford (Aug 14, 2007)

You need to get it checked today.

Good luck, and speedy recovery.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 14, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> could have been dislocated. I would recommend going and getting an exam & xray as soon as possible because you may need to have it reduced correctly. That's my professional opinion.
> 
> Oh, & keep it in position of function (elbow at 90degree angle)





rutherford said:


> You need to get it checked today.
> 
> Good luck, and speedy recovery.


What they said.  The longer you wait, the more likely it becomes that you will experience long-term problems.  Go see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## kenpo rusty (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Last night, I kept it at a 90 and iced it until I went to bed. This morning, I have much more mobility. Also got an ace bandage, so I'll have it in that. I must say, though....driving a manual car with a bum elbow hurts! yeowch!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 15, 2007)

kenpo rusty said:


> Thanks for the advice. Last night, I kept it at a 90 and iced it until I went to bed. This morning, I have much more mobility. Also got an ace bandage, so I'll have it in that. I must say, though....driving a manual car with a bum elbow hurts! yeowch!



Cool, man. Keep an eye on it & keep us posted.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Cool, man. Keep an eye on it & keep us posted.


 
Uh, lady, definately a lady.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 15, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Uh, lady, definately a lady.



Nope, but I am "DEFINITELY" in touch with my feminine side.

Sorry if my bedside manner offends. Spent too long dealing with broken Marines and dependants to shake it now.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Nope, but I am "DEFINITELY" in touch with my feminine side.
> 
> Sorry if my bedside manner offends. Spent too long dealing with broken Marines and dependants to shake it now.


 
Whoops, kenpo rusty is a lady, just referring your "Cool, man," comment.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 15, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Whoops, kenpo rusty is a lady, just referring your "Cool, man," comment.



Oh, okay


----------

